# Flag Display Case



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

My woodshop work buddy recently had a Knee Replacement and asked me to step in for him and make a Memorial Flag Box for a client of his. This is his own design that I think is quite unique. He incorporates the 21 gun salute shell casings in the Flag case. I used his plans and used Red Oak for the case. Stained with "GunStock" stain. I think it will make his client a proud owner.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks like you did a great job for a great cause. The shell casings are a nice touch.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautifully Done I'm sure hes proud for stepping in for him :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

